# Telemark and AT demo's



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*and...*

Just to make it a little more fun, KEEN's going to be coming along for many of the stops on the tour starting with Copper Mtn. on 11/25.

You're right, we don't have any tele-gear. But we do have a portable boot dryer for you to put your boots on while you go inside for lunch or beers! I'll bring some of our new GROWLERS - our Primaloft & eVENT snow boots - for you to wear while your boots get dry and toasty. :shock: 

http://www.keenfootwear.com/pdp_page.cfm?productID=25


----------

